
Ask HN: Optimising very slow query - jmstfv
I have a very slow query that takes 10s+ time on my machine. I am using SQLite and SQLAlchemy. Here are some details that I posted yesterday on Code Review SE: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codereview.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;196034&#x2F;slow-flask-sqlalchemy-query-using-association-tables<p>Any help is appreciated.
======
dozzie
How about you show the tables, indices, and the SQL query (queries) instead of
relying on automagic of an ORM framework? Is it any faster if you create an
appropriate SQL query yourself? How does it look like?

